# Bank didn't pass interest rate cuts to me



## paddy75 (6 Nov 2008)

I have ECB tracker+1 percent with PTSB and i didn't get interest cutes after 8th OCT ecb rates cut. When do they pass on this customers. i have 300k over 30 years and lokks like i am losing 90 euro's a month. Anybody have idea, please light me on this.
Regards,
paddy


----------



## johndoe64 (6 Nov 2008)

Supposed to be coming through tomorrow.


----------



## gola (6 Nov 2008)

Looks like your in the same situation as me. See my thread just below yours. Would be interested to know have we any case on this. Surely waiting two months to pass them on, especially when we're on a tracker mortgage, is pulling the ****?


----------



## paddy75 (6 Nov 2008)

I am going to get dates when they increased the rates in last one year with resepct to ECB rate increases, if they have passsed it to me early, am going fight to fight with these guys tomorrow by phone, it is not fair that i loss 180 euro a month.. will see tomorrow , how they response to me


----------



## irishpancake (6 Nov 2008)

paddy75 said:


> I am going to get dates when they increased the rates in last one year with resepct to ECB rate increases, if they have passsed it to me early, am going fight to fight with these guys tomorrow by phone, it is not fair that i loss 180 euro a month.. will see tomorrow , how they response to me



Hi Paddy, just to confirm for you, that my Mortgage provider, Ulster Bank, have, since Dec 2005, without fail and on every occasion, passed on Rate Increases to me on the first possible opportunity.

However, on this occasion, the October ECB rate Reduction, has not been passed on, and will be delayed until December, same as your shower.

I am in the process of lodging a complaint, by going through UB's procedures, and I will follow this with a complaint to the FSOB when I get a final response letter from them, unless UB relents, which is unlikely.

If you too decide to complain, make sure you follow the procedures laid out by the PTSB, and get names, dates and times of anyone you speak to, as this will be important if you need to go to the FSOB.


----------



## kmepll (7 Nov 2008)

Got a letter off PTSB last week setting out my new repayment(tracker mortgage)


----------

